# Morocco vs Spain



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

Would love to see Spain get beaten but cant see it myself.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

Well Moroco are playing well.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

We often concede fucking around at the back, pleased Morocco avoided that ignominy just


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Shame, great opportunity.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

Good first half, I wish I'd put a bet on now.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

More than held their own, probably the better chances. Loved that one nutmeg up the wing, left his man for dead. Spain's press is super high, hope they don't spring the offside like they nearly did.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

Aye, decent showing from Maroc, hoping they can do great things.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm not sure we will win.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

I've not got anything against Spain, I'd just like to see the underdog win.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

They really are letting a lot more robust stuff go, stood out more to me in this game than most. Spain look a bit younger, have they had a change of personnel recently? Nor really keeping up with the top level.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

So Gavi is Spanish for Grealish


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Brave tackle


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Have they had a shot on target with all this possession? Not wanting to jinx things


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 6, 2022)

Extra time looming?


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2022)

Aguerd man.  Not again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Extra time looming?


It didn't expect it 85 mins ago but not so sure now.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2022)

I can see this going to penalties.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 6, 2022)

Spain started the tournament dramatically but have sort of fizzled a bit since.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Moral victory in the bag already, now get the real one


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

Blimey, well done for Morocco for not conceding and keeping Spain at bay for 90 mins


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

ooh, that should have been 1-0.

C'mon Maroc!


----------



## clusterfarce (Dec 6, 2022)

75% of possession and one shot on target. Limp dick football.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2022)

If they go through I'll not watch their games. That incessant fucking whistling is really pissing me off now


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

I made it through 46 games without screaming for anyone to score (not seeing any of 38 of them helped) but this one has totally pulled me in.  

C’mon Maroc, win it for Ceuta!


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Clipping the post at the death, summed their game up. On to the lottery


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Thought Williams was going to take it by the scruff when he came on but then it stopped happening for him and he was off early. Bit odd.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> I made it through 46 games without screaming for anyone to score (not seeing any of 38 of them helped) but this one has totally pulled me in.
> 
> C’mon Maroc, win it for Ceuta!


But Ceuta is Spanish


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

dessiato said:


> But Ceuta is Spanish


but it shouldn't be (probably)


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Hang on, is that Bono in goal for Morocco? This changes things


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Have it! Or rather dont't


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

oooh...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2022)

Ironically, Spain looked most dangerous on the break. Do they get fined by the manager if they dribble?


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Ha!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 6, 2022)

Never bring someone on at the death just to take pens!


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 6, 2022)

Blimey!


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Arse


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2022)

Come on!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 6, 2022)

Yikes!


----------



## Maltin (Dec 6, 2022)

Are people keen on the camera angle they now use for penalties? I’m not keen and prefer to see from the side.


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Never bring someone on at the death just to take pens!


We tried it with Mark Noble. The world's best penalty taker (statistics) and even he messed it up.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Crikey


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2022)

Yes! Morocco!


----------



## Maltin (Dec 6, 2022)

Blimey!


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2022)

JimW said:


> Hang on, is that Bono in goal for Morocco? This changes things


He was amazing


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2022)

Brilliant .


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 6, 2022)

Well done Morocco brilliant


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

I say!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2022)

Well I never...


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2022)

Blimey. Well. Done Morocco.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Dec 6, 2022)

Brilliant!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2022)

Well Done Morocco. Some appalling pens this tourno.


Bye Spain. Try shooting next time.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Well deserved


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

Fucketty do!  Brilliant result for Maroc!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> but it shouldn't be (probably)


Like Gibraltar is Spanish really


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Like Gibraltar is Spanish really


yup


----------



## Wilf (Dec 6, 2022)

editor said:


> He was amazing


Yeah, it'll be a beautiful day for him.  
Sorry.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2022)

Amazing Amazigh!


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

First time I've smiled all World Cup.


I shall now find a birch twig and whip myself.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2022)

🇪🇦😢


----------



## Maggot (Dec 6, 2022)

JimW said:


> Hang on, is that Bono in goal for Morocco? This changes things


Not the actual Bono, he's even better than the real thing.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2022)

Well I've still got Portugal 🇵🇹 to go


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, it'll be a beautiful day for him.
> Sorry.


He couldn't find the ball he was looking for, though


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2022)

Lots of men crying!


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 6, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Well I've still got Portugal 🇵🇹 to go


Come on Switzerland


----------



## moomoo (Dec 6, 2022)

Hurrah!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 6, 2022)

A fucking Panenka. Brilliant


----------



## Athos (Dec 6, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> A fucking Panenka. Brilliant


That was stone cold.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> He couldn't find the ball he was looking for, though


He didn't concede any goals, though. So it's more a case of Where the Sheets Have No Stains.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 6, 2022)

Bono made each of those penalty takers look like a Lemon.

Bono showed more Desire.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Bono made each of those penalty takers look like a Lemon.
> 
> Bono showed more Desire.


he sure moved in Mysterious Ways.

He was positively Bad and should Walk On.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> he sure moved in Mysterious Ways.
> 
> He was positively Bad and should Walk On.


Not you too.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 6, 2022)

The keeper was a bit lucky with that first penalty. It came off the edge of the post. 

Right, that's it, I'm done.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 6, 2022)

It's a Beautiful Day


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> It's a Beautiful Day


No it isn't  😢


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

Can anyone remind me how many Maroc penalties were saved?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> Can anyone remind me how many Maroc penalties were saved?


Uno.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 6, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Well I've still got Portugal 🇵🇹 to go



I'd like to support Portugal, but just can't whilst that prick Ronaldo still plays for them.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 6, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I'd like to support Portugal, but just can't whilst that prick Ronaldo still plays for them.


Or perhaps not (tonight at least).


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I'd like to support Portugal, but just can't whilst that prick Ronaldo still plays for them.


He does a lot a charity work


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 6, 2022)

dessiato said:


> He does a lot a charity work



So did Jimmy Savile


----------



## Athos (Dec 6, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> So did Jimmy Savile


One is a narcissist who's been accused of sex crimes.  The other [insert punchline].


----------



## T & P (Dec 6, 2022)

Good for Morocco. I’m sick of the sterile possession that is the norm in the majority of our matches.

If this results in the sacking of Luis Enrique, I will actually be quite chuffed with the result today.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 6, 2022)

dessiato said:


> He does a lot a charity work


Rape charities particularly.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Rape charities particularly.


Oof. 

Or does he really.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Good for Morocco. I’m sick of the sterile possession that is the norm in the majority of our matches.
> 
> If this results in the sacking of Luis Enrique, I will actually be quite chuffed with the result today.


the novelty has worn off now. It's just dull. For all Spain's possession, Morocco looked more dangerous ( and exciting ) on their very rare breaks.


----------



## T & P (Dec 6, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> the novelty has worn off now. It's just dull. For all Spain's possession, Morocco looked more dangerous ( and exciting ) on their very rare breaks.


Exactly. And Spain have been hitting the same stumbling block regardless of whether the opponent was genuinely parking the bus or playing a more open and positive game. We got away with it in 2010 because the overall quality of the squad was superlative. Not anymore. Look at the likes of Portugal by comparison.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Exactly. And Spain have been hitting the same stumbling block regardless of whether the opponent was genuinely parking the bus or playing a more open and positive game. We got away with it in 2010 because the overall quality of the squad was superlative. Not anymore. Look at the likes of Portugal by comparison.


This is the problem - other teams aren't intimidated by it any more. You keep the ball if you want. If you won't risk losing it by trying something, we'll just sit in and wait. Whatever. Tbh Busquets was the worst example of that today. He never made an incisive pass. Always sideways. And they have no plan B. Williams, I suppose, and he was lively, but then they took him off.


----------



## belboid (Dec 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, it'll be a beautiful day for him.
> Sorry.


Well done on getting the preferred headline of three daily papers


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 7, 2022)

Bad losers


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------

